# Deceased in Thailand with no Thai Will



## Rebecca2203 (Nov 19, 2020)

Looking for some help. My Dad was living in Thailand and had a girlfriend there but NO WILL he has a considerable amount of money there and wants this money to go to his Thai girlfriend but I have no idea how to get this for her. Can anyone offer some advice please. Thanks


----------



## palookawansai (Jul 22, 2020)

Start with the British Embassy/Consulate in Bangkok. You may have to seek Probate of his assets in England from the Court or legal documents stating that you are his heir. The Thai girlfriend will not be able to do this at all in any way. The Thais will not recognise her and I'd be surprised if the British recognise her legally.
When you have the documents you can utilise the British Embassy to assist in getting his assets handed over to you, you can then transfer them to the Thai girl friend.


----------



## stud858 (Feb 18, 2021)

I tried to find answers to a few important questions regarding wills and probate in Thailand. My conclusion was that it's a disorganised mess and anything goes on depending on the day and person you deal with in each organisation. My conclusion was to keep as much of my wealth out of Thailand. In your case I would simply say, I think its best to have an educated English speaking Thai by your side as you hurdle through it. Good luck.


----------

